# Synchro iMovie entre 2 macs ?



## homdefrance (20 Juin 2021)

Je ne parviens pas à comprendre comment s'effectue la synchronisation des données iMovie

J'ai 2 mac iMac et MacBook Air

Dans "Préférences Système / iCloud / iCloud Drive / Options " iMovie est bien coché sur les 2 Mac

Puisque iMovie est sensé se trouver dans iCloud Drive (1), comment se fait il qu'il n'apparait pas dans (1), au même titre que Keynote, Pages, Numbers .....  est ce normal car il loge dans le Finder "Vidéos"

Lorsque je monte un film sur iMac, la synchronisation de toutes les données ne se réalise pas sur MacBook Air, à savoir :

Les librairies, genre "Famille iMovie.imovielibrary"
Projets "iMovie"
Est ce que cette situation est normale ou suis passé à côté de quelque chose ?

Vos avis seront les bienvenus car il est difficile de trouver des explications sur le Net


----------



## guytoon48 (22 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Je pense qu’il faut déplacer la bibliothèque vers iCloud drive ( ce qui peut beaucoup entamer l’espace disponible de ton forfait…


----------



## homdefrance (24 Juin 2021)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je pense qu’il faut déplacer la bibliothèque vers iCloud drive ( ce qui peut beaucoup entamer l’espace disponible de ton forfait…


Merci pour la réponse

Ce qui me gène, c'est que iMovie est sensé être synchronisé puisqu'il a ce statut dans "Préférences / iCloud / iCloud Drive" (voir plus haut msg initial), ce qui veut dire que le déplacement n'a, normalement, pas lieu d'être


----------

